# S&W 38 special vs. 38 "regular"



## rbmingie (Jun 17, 2019)

Back in the mid 70's my father gave me a very old Smith revolver that breaks down like a double barrel shotgun. He said this gun was a 38 regular, not a 38 special. I've never heard of a 38 regular outside my conversation with my father. So, my question...is it possible to get ammo for this gun? Like I said, I've never heard of a 38 regular...


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe the pistol is a "lemon squeezer."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_&_Wesson_Safety_Hammerless

I believe it's likewise chambered in .38 S&W Blackpowder developed in 1876-77. The .38 Smith and Wesson Cartridge was a fairly mild black powder cartridge that was typically chambered in break-top revolvers.

I'd be extremely careful to make sure the pistol's condition is up to par to shoot(i.e. take it to a competent gunsmith and have it checked thoroughly.) I'm pretty sure you could probably reload .38 S&W Blackpowder cartridges, and you may be able to find commercial ammo perhaps? Likewise, the pistol may have collectors value?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*1.* Do not clean it up too much. Removing the dings and patina of age will destroy its value to a collector. Remove dirt, of course, and any rust which will come off when rubbed with a rough cloth that carries some oil (or with the end grain of an oily piece of balsa wood).
*2.* Modern .38 S&W cartridges are loaded "soft," exactly because of old pistols like yours. But do have it checked first.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've heard people are "going green" these days, but.....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

38 reloads , wadcutters might be an option. 
Load n shoot away. If you're nervous about the integrity of the piece , let your wife shoot it first. (Kidding) maybe, lol, good luck


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> 38 reloads , wadcutters might be an option...


Yeah. OK.
But _which_ "38 reloads"?

Most of what you'll find, nowadays, is .38 Special, not .38 S&W.
And there's one heck of a difference!
The .38 Special is longer and slimmer; the .38 S&W is short and fat. They are _not_ interchangeable!

While a .38 Special cartridge loaded with a flush-fit wadcutter bullet might fit into a .38 S&W chamber, because it's smaller in diameter and its flush-fit bullet shortens its length, the result of firing it would be disastrous!
The .38 S&W pistol is not engineered to withstand even low-pressure .38 Special loads.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I stand corrected, I was thinking + p ammo. Thought the spl were low end.
Good correction


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Winchester and Remington used to sell factory loads in 38S&W. You just don't see them very often because there aren't many people shooting it anymore. I think the biggest buyers were owners of old Webley and Enfield revolvers from WWI. 
I would take it to a qualified gunsmith before ever trying to shoot it. It's an old survivor from a bygone era. There's no way to know how strong the springs are, or the release latch that opens the gun. All could be weak points that could cause problems if fired. It might be best used as a reminder of your dad and find a decent, newer revolver to shoot. Then pass them both on to your heirs sometime in the future. I wish I had been able to inherit my dad's gun when he passed, but it was a dep't issued gun and had to be turned in.


----------



## rbmingie (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for the input everybody. It actually belongs to my youngest son now. I'll make sure it gets inspected before he shoots it. I think I'm gonna suggest keeping it as a family heirloom and not shooting it as was suggested in a post by 54rambler.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

win231 said:


> I've heard people are "going green" these days, but.....


Maybe it's a "Lime Squeezer?"


----------

